# Chipped aquarium when cleaning.



## sectionq (Jan 27, 2015)

Hi, 
I hope I haven't trashed it, was trying to clean it when it slipped and took a chip out of one of the edges. From the photos, the main round lump is 1.5cms and it is 3.5cm in from one end to the other. It goes about half way through the depth of the glass. 
The aquarium itself is 60cm wide 50cm deep and 50cm high and the glass is 12mm (1.2 inch I guess?) It is at the back and behind what will be the built in corner filter.

Will I be able to fill it with a lot of silicon and get away with it? The tank is about half full at the moment as I'm still messing with the stand and the water is quite a bit over the chip so it's holding water ok.

Thanks in advance.

Jamie.
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...507124974.1073741825.737234973&type=1&theater


----------



## sectionq (Jan 27, 2015)

Just in case you can't see this one.


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

IMO, It is a weak spot but it should hold if you haven't put a crack in the seam. It is holding water? Continue to test fill it up. You can hide it at the back?.... It's not a huge tank so I think you will be ok. You could cover/seal that spot for peace of mind.


----------



## sectionq (Jan 27, 2015)

Thanks for that, sorry for sounding a bit dumb but what do you mean by the seam? Do you just mean that the chip is behind where the inside corner silicon is?

Sorry.


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

Sorry it is hard to tell from the close up exactly where the chip is... but at the same time, bashing the tank can also cause stress on the seams around the outside. Just as moving a large tank unevenly can twist and cause a break in the seal. Know what I mean?


----------



## sectionq (Jan 27, 2015)

Yeh, think I see what you mean. You mentioned covering it for peace of mind, did you mean using a glass patch or 2? on the inside? Or just squirt the hell out of the area with silicon. I was also wondering, seeing as the main stress on the sides is the outward push from the water, is it worth wedging something like foam between the wall and that side? I'm guessing the difference that would make would be negligible unless it was a longer tank but it was a thought? Or maybe it would put stress on the other 3 sides? Anyway, I ramble.

Cheers


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

lol. no don't think you need to add anything other than maybe a smear of silicone if you are worried about it. Water will seep thru the tiniest of spaces so just check, check and extra check around the back of your tank regularly. Use a dry hand and you will know right away if you find a leak.


----------



## sectionq (Jan 27, 2015)

Thanks a lot Seahorse, that's a weight off. I dropped about 2 gallons of water on the floor whilst changing the water once before and that was a nightmare enough for me!


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

Just give some thought to a back up plan in the back of your mind. If it did leak what would I do? I keep all my fish gear/parts in a big flip tote... that is my emergency tank. (we're creating a list, future article on this). Do you have an extra tank in the basement? $1 sale at the store... however, sales never coincide with emergencies... Murphy's Law right? It will be late on a Sunday night. hehehe


----------



## sectionq (Jan 27, 2015)

That's a good point but they don't do bargains here where I live, always hearing about the $1 per gallon deals, if only. Anyway, not too big a deal at the moment, got plenty of plastic storage boxes and a lot of buckets, more than enough for the 2 goldies as they're still tiny. They love a good shake up too, as long as there is enough debris flying about, they'd be too busy eating to even notice they were in a bucket.


----------

